# Idee gesucht für ein kleines Programm



## sebo (21. Sep 2007)

hi.
wir haben grade ein Blockseminar javaMe. weil ich da bloss rumsitz und mich langweile, weil der stoff so langweilig ist, soll ich jetzt was vorzeigbares entwickeln, was der dozent dann bewerten möchte. Find ich zwar frech, weil die, die da gar nichts raffen noch extrabetreuung bekommen und nicht derartige "projekte" machen müssen, aber was solls. 

mein problem ist jetzt, dass mir einfach keine vernünftige idee kommt, was ich entwickeln könnte. (Ich hasse handy programme. finde das absolut unnütz)

ich habe 5*5 stunden zeit dafür.
"gelernt" haben wir in dem kurs bisher Canvas, recordsets, menuekrams, multimedia (bilder und ton), timer, threads (Das war der stoff für eine woche *gg)
ich denke dass nächste woche sicher noch kommunikationssachen dran kommen werden.

jemand ne tolle idee dazu?


----------



## Ellie (22. Sep 2007)

Ich hab mir mal ein Wörterbuchprogramm fürs Handy geschrieben. Hab's allerdings nie geschafft, es um Bluetooth-Unterstützung zu erweitern, aber wenn ihr's lernt und du es verstehst, wäre es vielleicht interessant.


----------



## ice-breaker (22. Sep 2007)

Überleg dir doch einfach, was dir an deinem Rechner fehlt wenn du unterwegs bist und dein Handy mithast 
Also ich hätte gestern zu gerne auf meine Mails zugegriffen, musste aber dann noch ewig warten bis ich zu Hause war, nen kleiner POP3-Client?


----------



## Saxony (24. Okt 2007)

Hmm,

schreibe doch eine kleine Anwendung, welche es unmöglich macht sich Klingeltöne von Sweety, dem Crazy Frog, dem besoffenen Elch und Konsorten zu installieren. 

Diese sollte sich dann analog zu einem Wurm an alle über Bluetooth erreichbaren Handys selbst verteilen.

bye Saxony


----------

